# Charles Church- Plymouth July 2010



## Lamb Phall (Jul 19, 2010)

Visited with Timmy at night.
Charles Church is the second most ancient Parish Church in Plymouth, Devon in England. The senior church is St Andrew's Church, the Mother Church of Plymouth.

Most people approaching the centre of Plymouth by road today will be struck by the derelict church in the middle of a busy roundabout. Seemingly out of keeping with modern buildings around it, it stands as a silent witness to the devastation of the city during the 2nd World War and the lives lost during those long years.

The church was an important centre of spiritual life for the city for 300 years; boasted a number of important ministers; and was the mother of many existing churches. During the nights of March 21 and 22. 1941, the church was entirely burned out by incendiary bombs. Although now a monument, the tradition of ministry at 'Charles' is not lost and is carried on by the Parish of Charles with St Matthias, one of its daughter churches, a quarter of a mile away to the north. It is an important landmark for the city of Plymouth.


----------



## marticus (Jul 23, 2010)

ahh i love this place, it looks so great at night with the lights on, im gload they kept it. thanks for sharing some epic pics of one of my fav local landmarks guys


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jul 26, 2010)

nice one, i got lucky once - the door to the tower was left open! check my report, nice up there!


----------



## Lamb Phall (Jul 27, 2010)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice one, i got lucky once - the door to the tower was left open! check my report, nice up there!



Yep seen you're excellent report, would love to get up the tower but unfortunatley there's a big chunky padlock on it at the moment.


----------

